# the growth phase of a golden's 'coat'



## aaron655 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi there,

we currently have a 4.5 month old golden retriever pup. 
When we brought him home, he had a light yellow colour coat. 
His dad is a light colour retriever, and his mom is a darker colour retriever. 

Now at 4.5 months, my pup's coat is beginning to turn dark on the top, with patches of light yellow on his bottom, on his chest and around his belly area. 

at the moment, his fur seems quite short compared to the typical adult golden retrievers - especially his tail, where adult tails are generally long in fur (like a long soft brush) 

I don't know much about the growth phase of a golden's coat,

my question is, when will he start growing his 'long' fur? 
When will I expect his tail to be like long, soft and brushy. 

thanks


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi aaron! mine just turned 5 months and she doesnt have that bushy tail yet..well, she doesnt have anything bushy anywhere.. so i guess i'll multiply ur enquiry by 2  btw welcome to the forum and we'd love to see pics of your pupper


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board! 

Somewhere between 6-8 months they normally start growing a fuller coat, and the color will generally be the color they will be as an adult by then too. You can get a good idea of the adult coat color from your puppy's ears, the ears are close to the final color coat he will have.

What is his name? We would love to see pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello Aaron and Hello to your pup. The adult coat should start coming in soon in the next couple of months. Hope you will stick around and share pictures and stories of your pup. There are alot of people here that can answer almost any questions you may have.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! All the above is right on the money. The ears are the best indicator of what the upper body color will be. Often goldens will have a lighter lower body color. I think coats continue to develop for a full two years and there are great variations in the amount of coat a golden will put on. Your pup seems right on track for a full and beautiful coat. Hope we get pictures. :


----------



## aaron655 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.

yes, I will definitely share some photos. 

his name is Polo, he is such a beautifully natured dog. 

Just very curious to know how he will grow up like 

At the moment, the colour of his ears are the exact same colour as his coat (no real difference), however I have noticed that his ears are beginning to grow some loose whiter colour fur. lol


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

If you look down Polo's back, especially near his tail you will notice the hair texture is quite different... that's some of his adult coat coming 'through'. You'll have to wait probably another 2-months to begin to see the 'tail-feathers' starting (butt-feathers really... as its the longer fur on either side of his butt) and at that point the fur on the tail will start to lengthen... but give it a full-year before judging your Golden's coat. It could take that long depending upon the time of year and other environmental conditions and genetic factors. Enjoy the puppy look for now... it doesn't last long and you will never see it again. Oh, and be prepared, as your puppy will go through some funny looking stages as his coat grows out in some places and not in others... in the end it will all match, trust me.


----------



## aaron655 (Oct 3, 2007)

monomer said:


> Oh, and be prepared, as your puppy will go through some funny looking stages as his coat grows out in some places and not in others... in the end it will all match, trust me.



totally agree. 

I think i'm seeing it now. His bottom is growing some light colour fur, making the area look like a cappuccino
arty:


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds like a pefect little pup, great name!! post sum pics!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My pup is almost 5 mo old and she is starting to get her adult fur on her back. It usually starts as a strip of fur down the middle of the back and it moves out from there. The lighter fur you see coming in will be the pretty lighter coloring that is usually on their chests, belly, butt. My older golden didn't get his adult "golden" color until he was aroun 1-1/2 yrs old. He is a very pretty golden yellow, with a touch of darker gold on top, with white feathering on his chest, belly, butt and tail feathers. My 2nd golden, Biscuit, is still sort of a beige color and my 5 mo old, Sasha, is already changing to a darker reddish gold. So you see, each dog is different. BTW, Jack has long, bushy, curly hair on his back,,,Biscuit has short, straight fur on his back and very long feathering on chest, belly, tail, etc, and it seems as if Sasha will be like Jack with the long bushy, curly fur on top.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

My girl Shy was a late bloomer.. and pretty much looked like a lab until she hit the 1 year mark.. thats when she really started getting her coat, and her looks. 
London on the other hand has always had a fairly thick coat, between the time she turned 7 months to now, started getting some length to her coat.


----------

